# Fall Run at the RGS East



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Friday evening (Oct 3) as the sun went down, Roger Cutter and some of his friends were still ballasting track and putting the final touches on the new section of his fantastic _*RGS East *_layout in Central Maryland, just north of Baltimore. He had been working on it since April - trucking in 165 tons of dirt and rocks, building bulkheads to contain it, landscaping, and laying track. Gone is the old "live steam loop" and in its place is an extension of the mainline that crosses over itself and adds a new level of interest in operations. I think you'll agree that the results were worth all the sweat and toil. 



Saturday dawned crisp and clear - a beautiful early autumn day, perfect for the annual "Fall Run" on the revamped _*RGS East*_. Coffee and donuts were ready for the operators and spectators who began to arrive before 8:00 AM. Around noon, a professionally-prepared "pit-beef" lunch was served (as has become customary.) Wow! Great weather, great food, great friends, great models and a great layout. What a day!










Here's Clem O'Jevich (proprietor of Warrior Run Locomotive Works,) on the far right, running his new box cab through the yard at Rico.










A view of part of the new section. That's Bill Miller (of Miller Models) there on the extreme right. 
Rog had asked us to bring structures as well as trains for the day on the layout. 
Bill Schoch contributed _Wicked Wanda's_ - a "sportin' house" that welcomes railroad men - seen just behind Bill.










Ken Molchanow and Allen Landis, watching a train going through the "diamond." 










A shot of the same spot, from the other direction.










That's Roger talking to Mary Miller (Bill's wife.) Eventually, tall timber trestles will carry the track where the temporary structures, behind them, are now. 










Bobby Hunter running the K-27 that he weathered so beautifully for Roger.










Just to show the beautiful setting where this beautiful layout is situated. I'd like to hang out there even without the trains.










This was the "debut" for my Bachmann Mogul bash (see New "Old No. 12" in the Model Making Forum)










Here it is, pulling into the engine facility.









My Accucraft C-21, running along the back side of the new mainline loop...










... and about to cross the trestle on the original part of the layout.









My B'mann Connie bash, crossing the same trestle in the opposite direction.










A stop at the water tank...









... before heading through the rock cut on Mount Jordan (named for Roger's grandson, who built it.)


Roger says that structures and landscaping will become the focus of future work on the layout. Judging from the results so far, that effort ought to be equally impressive. Stay tuned for shots from "runs" this winter and then in the spring. BTW, you're all welcome to attend and bring something to run (as long as it's self-powered and narrow gauge) or just to watch. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

It truly was a great day. 

I was trying some ground level shots there. Here's one of Wicked Wanda's










The yard is a great place for some pictures, as there are always some great models there to use in the background.









And, of course, Jack had his neat model of the pumphouse and water tank...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Jack.... It's wonderful to see the MLS bunch running at each other's layouts. Looks like a GRAND time...

Beautiful images of an awesome layout..


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jack and Bruce, 
Thank for sharing the pictures of Rogers layout. It looks like a AWESOME layout. Its a layout I will have to see some day. 
Rodney


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW what a great layout. Thanks for the Pictures. They were great


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, 

Great pictures as always. Sorry I missed it!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooh....that's _definitely_ a pike I would love to run some trains on!! Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

I would like to thank Jack and Bruce for the great pictures of the RGS East open house last weekend. Great day for running with sun and 66 degrees. The yard was almost at gridlock with equipment, but everyone seemed to get plenty of running time.

To say I am glad that the moving of all that dirt is over is and understatement. It was a joint effort by me, my grandson Jordan, Jim Pitcher, Jack Thompson, Ken Molchanow, Bruce Vaupel, Jon Kling and many other members of our very loose group. We still have a ways to go, but the really hard work is over. Now for the fun part.



I am planning on having an open house on the Sunday after the ECLSTS in 2009 for any who would be interested in coming by. Please contact me if you are interested. Also, if you visiting the Baltimore/York PA area, email me and maybe we can get together at the RR.


The RGS East is open to any equipment with battery RC as we have no track power. 


I will keep you advised of our plans. By then the RGS East should be much more complete and hopefully a couple of the incomplete trestles will be done. 

Thanks again to Jack and Bruce.


Roger Cutter
RGS East in 1:20.3


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice layout in a great setting.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sorry I missed this, too. 

Beautiful pics, guys. 

Sign me up for the Sunday after ECLSTS. 
(I'll just have to convince my usual Vermont Garden Railway Society traveling companions that the extra day would be worth it. Since we used to do that many days, I am hopeful) 

Rog, 
Thanks for hosting this hard to miss event.


----------

